# missing a chance?



## spoorprint (Mar 24, 2009)

Could the current recession be an opportunity to show people they can organize themselves without waiting for the government-I'm thinking community gardens, tenant's unions-etc, food -not-bombs,etc.

The right is already trying to convince everyone they need to buy a gun,join the NRA and prepare to fort up.

I don't want to stay in one place and organize anymore than anyone else, but it might be the time to do this.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 24, 2009)

if it has to happen it will. then i become some cazy cave lady in the mountains. i want a pet hawk too. and to make bark stew.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 24, 2009)

mmmm home made pumpkin pie sounds insanely good. ive allways liked the idea of dehydrators. i hate wasting produce.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 24, 2009)

it's always been time to organize ourselves but we allways put it off to later and those who do burnout from stretching themselves too thin.
has anyone heard about all the tent cities poping up all over north america? now that's organizing for you! i hear the one in Sacramento CA has 20 to 40 newly homeless people every week. i'm glad they have somewhere to go.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 24, 2009)

i like some of the tent cities in sac. some are nice and very cleanly. but the city tore down all of the good ones and are fucking up the rest.


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 25, 2009)

The way our economy and house market are right now, there is absolutely no reason to live in a tent city. Everywhere i've been over the past 6 months( and I made a cross continent trip and back going different routes) there have been abandoned houses and commercial buildings everywhere. I would much rather squat a house then live with junkies, tweakers and crack heads in some 20 by 20 ft. patch of woods with 50 by 50 ft. worth of tents. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah, but some people dont have the mediforical balls to break into houses for shelter or even explore. human nature in society is to obey and to not disturb.


----------



## finn (Mar 25, 2009)

I see a need to organize, but you have to start with the people who want to do that kind of thing, a lot of people are still stuck in their ideas of how they want to live their life where they don't interact with other people on a day to day basis. That is particularly true where I am. This site here is quite the networking tool, but nothing beats the old face to face...


----------



## Shoestring (Mar 25, 2009)

*I'm not jumping-the-gun, but I have just applied for my new passport again. (I should get it within the next five to six weeks they said).*
*I just want to make sure that if anything terrible were to happen here in the USA, I'm able to get out of the country whenever I choose, instead of having to wait or having to do it illegally!*
*(I love to be prepared for "anything")! A lot of people tell me that I over-react about some issues like this, but now days, you really do not know what's in store for you the next day out!!!*
*I believe everybody should know a thing or two about gardening! (They should teach kids this in shcool before the 8Th or 9Th grade)!!! *


curbscore said:


> Could the current recession be an opportunity to show people they can organize themselves without waiting for the government-I'm thinking community gardens, tenant's unions-etc, food -not-bombs,etc.
> 
> The right is already trying to convince everyone they need to buy a gun,join the NRA and prepare to fort up.
> 
> I don't want to stay in one place and organize anymore than anyone else, but it might be the time to do this.


----------



## moe (Apr 1, 2009)

ill come back to this later.
i'm just confused.=/


----------

